

Not allowed to fail - dpweb
http://www.notehub.org/2014/1/14/not-allowed-to-fail

======
lmm
I'd say just the opposite. The reason smarter companies don't have these high-
profile big failures is that they're much more willing to pull the plug on a
failing project earlier, learn the lessons and respond correctly.

